# Poseable Demons



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

I made these as part of another prop. I have realized now they are a prop all to themselves.




































This one I tried to like it however I couldn't get past the color. I repainted red.


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

Here they are posed on my Monument.




































This was the yellow one.









And all together.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Spyder said:


> Here they are posed on my Monument.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

They look like they are just waiting for a tot to pass by and jump on them.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

These little guys are cute in a creepy way.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Those are awesome! Nice job.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love these little guys


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

They look awesome. You know what would be really awesome, and i am just joking here, is make them rock'em Sock'em Demons. So you could fight with them and knock when of their heads off. Well, it sounds cooler in my head. 

but all kidding aside, I love them.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Those are really ...dare I say cute ..Nice work.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

I just want to pinch their little cheeks.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

I love these guys... so cute in an evil sort of way.... Looks like one could sit on your shoulder.... be your side kick like a pirate and their parrot.....


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone.
Good idea pirate lady, I'm sure I could find some way to get one to sit there. LOL


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Those are cool little demon guys, They will look great sitting in out of the way places, catching your eye as you take in the room.


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

The wings are great! Did you make the wings & add them to the skeletons? The little horns on the skulls are perfect. They look great all posed on that gazebo / well thing.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

These little guys are great! I just love the wings, they have that realistic leathery look to them.


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

How to... How to... these are great!


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

Ok, will post a How-to soon.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Are those the Dolor store Skeletons?


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

Yes, those are the Dollar Tree skeletons. That's tthe name of one of the dollar stores down here.
Also I did make the wings and add them as well as the horns.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Awww...adorable....*ahem* In an evil sorta way.


----------

